# Sirui L10 monopod head vs RRS MH-01



## pwp (Jul 12, 2015)

Anyone using the Sirui L10 monopod head? How do you find it?

It's time to replace my two clapped-out Manfrotto monopod heads to complete my standardization to ArcaSwiss compatibles. I was running with four different Manfrotto plates! So I checked out the Sirui (pronounced Sir-Yoo-e) L10 monopod head.

The Sirui L10 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892554-REG/Sirui_bsrl10_L_Series_Monopod_Tilt.html feels solidly made and has the cleverest safety lock I have ever seen, provided you use the Sirui plates, brilliant. But as a minor downside the clamp is non-rotatable. I like that feature in the RRS MH-01. It's only mildly annoying, and at priced at around $100 the Sirui L10 is definitely appealing, especially as I need two of them.

-pw


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 12, 2015)

I have the Sirui L10 and it's pretty good - especially for the price. However it depends on what you want to support!
For something like a 70-200 F2.8 it is great and quite usable for a 300 F2.8, but for bigger stuff I would look at the RRS.


----------



## pwp (Jul 12, 2015)

johnf3f said:


> I have the Sirui L10 and it's pretty good...


Thanks for that. Yes, it will be mostly 70-200 f/2.8isII & 300 f/2.8is riding on the Sirui L10. 

-pw


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 13, 2015)

pwp said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Sirui L10 and it's pretty good...
> ...



In that case the L10 will do the job, but if money is not a problem then the RRS is better. The question is "Is it better enough to justify the price?"
I don't think so - but RRS products are very expensive over here in the UK.


----------



## pwp (Jul 14, 2015)

johnf3f said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > johnf3f said:
> ...


RRS is very expensive here in Sydney too. Too $pendy for me. So I've picked up the Sirui L10. At the store I checked out the Sirui range of heads, tripods and monopods. It's very well made. The guy told me he has been to the Sirui factory in China and came away impressed. Sirui had previous contracts to manufacture a whole range of stuff for Kirk and also for Gitzo, including the manufacture of the carbon fibre legs. That part of the Sirui factory tour was not included as they claim a "secret process" in the carbon fibre manufacture. The ball heads are sufficiently impressive to make me consider upgrading from my inferior, yet top of the range Induro ball head. 

Chinese manufacturing appears to be coming of age when it comes to quality and innovation. Remember when we used to scoff at Japanese manufactured goods? Their cars were mocked as "rice-burners" with zero street cred. And only European photographic equipment was good enough for professionals. Who had the last laugh there? And who is driving a Mazda CX5, watching a Sony TV, cooking in the Panasonic microwave and shooting with Canons? Errm..._me_. 

The Chinese have a big future. My next car might be a Great Wall! I use my three Godox AD360 flashes a few times a week. They're great, and the Einsteins are being used less. And now Sirui. There will be more...

-pw


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 14, 2015)

I do not use this particular product, but I do use Sirui Tripods/Monopods and have been very, very impressed with them. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 14, 2015)

I also have a Sirui ball head (K40X) and it's VERY good.
I cannot speak for Sirui tripods, as I don't have any, but I do have one of their P424 mono pods. It is equivalent to a 4 series Gitzo in thickness and about as good as 3 Series Gitzo legs in rigidity. That's pretty/very good for the price IMO.


----------



## Otara (Jul 15, 2015)

Have the L10, love it. If you mean rotatable by changing sides for the main clamp, I found it as pretty straightforward to do it as a oneoff job, as I didnt like having both knobs on the same side.


----------



## pwp (Jul 15, 2015)

Otara said:


> Have the L10, love it. If you mean rotatable by changing sides for the main clamp, I found it as pretty straightforward to do it as a one-off job, as I didn't like having both knobs on the same side.


Good to hear you're happy with the L10. Thanks.

Early user-reviews suggested that the locking screw was SO tightly glued (stronger than super-strength Loctite) that rotating the clamp was just about out of the question. A few offered extreme techniques including high heat to loosen the adhesive. How did you go with the locking screw?

-pw


----------



## Otara (Jul 15, 2015)

Maybe I swapped the other knob? Ill take a look when I get home, but it was pretty easy from memory.

Edit: Was in my car. The top hex holding the tray was unmovable as stated, the large knob was able to come off though, and I think I must have taken the entire assembly off to switch it to the other side by undoing the rotation hex nut, so now the large knob partially covers the numbers, but apart from that works fine.

Otara


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 15, 2015)

pwp said:


> Otara said:
> 
> 
> > Have the L10, love it. If you mean rotatable by changing sides for the main clamp, I found it as pretty straightforward to do it as a one-off job, as I didn't like having both knobs on the same side.
> ...



It is doable, but mine too a lot of brute force and ignorance due to the manufacturers habit of overdosing on thread lock! My L10 had the lever clamp (no longer made) which I wasn't entirely happy with so I replaced it with a Triopo clamp as it was a lot cheaper than the Sirui one and (as I have another one) I knew it was more than up to the job.


----------

